

The Innovative State: Governments Should Make Markets, Not Just Fix Them - jonathansizz
http://www.foreignaffairs.com/articles/142496/mariana-mazzucato/the-innovative-state?

======
RandomEyes
I'm not so sure about this article. It states that government funding invented
the internet. This isn't true. Government funding did indeed help to create
the foundation of what became the internet, but for years they didn't know
what to do with the technology. It wasn't until entrepreneurs got involved in
the early-mid 90s that things started to shift towards what we know as the
internet today.

~~~
tessierashpool
_Government funding did indeed help to create the foundation of what became
the internet, but for years they didn 't know what to do with the technology._

that's part of where the current situation comes from.

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bayh%E2%80%93Dole_Act](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bayh%E2%80%93Dole_Act)

A law passed in 1980 which enables private ownership of the results of
government research. Part of the justification:

"The U.S. government had accumulated 28,000 patents but fewer than 5% of those
patents were commercially licensed."

------
primroot
Isn't this a sort of generalization of the military-industrial complex?

